
Is the F-35 a Trillion-Dollar Mistake? - ForHackernews
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-04-04/is-the-f-35-a-trillion-dollar-mistake
======
simonblack
My opinion is that the F35 is the 21st century's version of the 'Brewster
Buffalo'.

Supposedly great but found wanting when put to the combat test, and a death-
trap for pilots.

------
qohen
Note that this Bloomberg article is from April 2017.

------
tobltobs
Welfare costs money.

------
60secz
Yes. Suck it Betteridge.

